# Indain Creek report



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

It sucked, way to many people and very few birds. they said they put out 170 birds and I would say it was more like 50. very little shooting for all the people there. we had two good bird dogs and only shot one bird. the only one we saw. oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

You had better luck than we did. Four of us went to Delaware and did not see any birds, dead or alive. We tried three different places, not one bird. We did not see anyone with a bird either. ALOT of people but most acted sensible and courteous. I think I'll skip it next year.


----------

